# How do you know how much exercise your GSD needs?



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see a lot of people posting things like "my german shepherd needs 2 hours of exercise a day" but I was wondering how do you _know_ how much exercise your dog needs? Is it enough to make them fall right asleep as soon as you get home, or enough to just stop them from destroying your things? How do you decide how much exercise they require?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Some will get destructive, lots of pacing, barking, digging, obsessive behaviors, barking and carrying on at night. When my dogs are calm and docile indoors, typically sleeping or watching out the window but not pacing around and getting into trouble, they're sufficiently exercised.


----------



## Jeepnick (Jul 7, 2008)

I always use the following as a general indicator that Anubis has been exercised/worked enough:

- If we get home/go inside and he goes straight from his water bowl to his crate and lays down, I know hes been worn out. If he goes for his bone or another toy, I know he needs more time.

Anubis usually gets about an hour of soccer in the back yard each day (he chases the ball and kicks it around with us) broken up into 20-30 minute sessions, 20 minutes of obedience training broken up into 5-10 minute sessions, another 5-10 minutes of hide and seek to stimulate him mentally, and plenty of time getting petted and scratched. If he gets any less - he lets us know we are neglecting him by barking, getting in to stuff and jumping on us.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I know my older one is still full of energy when he comes and rests his big head on my leg while I am working at my computer and just stares into my head, so certain he can tell my mind that we need to walk or jog! My little one I know she hasn't had enough when she is biting, jumping, annoying my older one, terrorizing my cat, or trying to type on my keyboard while I am. She has a lot of dead give aways. Really after awhile of being with your dog you just know what signs they are throwing your way.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I think you know by their behaviour. If they are constantly getting into trouble around the house, seem restless, etc. They aren't getting enough stimulation.
It all depends on your dog.

The best thing we did for Echo was get him a sister. We could play and walk echo for 4 hours.. and he'd still be restless. now with Indigo around, its a more reasonable..well.. maybe 3 hours LOL
but we knew that from the start. GSD's are highly intelligent animals who are bred to work hard, they need the exercise and mental challenges to be happy.

We also found 30 mins of training = a tired puppy!
as oppose to 30 mins of ball chasing.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: How do you know how much exercise your GSD nee*

If he is relentless on annoying our cat then I know he needs more exercise.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: How do you know how much exercise your GSD nee*

Shadow will get "antsy" when he needs more exercise. I have been ill for over a week with bronchitis, and DH's idea of exercise is to let Shadow into the yard for 1/2 hr. Not enough. After 3 days, poor dog was bouncing off the walls, driving me nuts. Out of bed and off the the dog park for a few hours to let him burn off the energy. Kids came with and Shadow did the agility course with them about a zillion times!!! Until he comes into the house and lays down, it's not enough!!!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Foo Lyn Roo
> The best thing we did for Echo was get him a sister. We could play and walk echo for 4 hours.. and he'd still be restless. now with Indigo around, its a more reasonable


I second that!! Taking them for a walk isn't enough exercise unless you are jogging for a good while. They need good hard runs...which is what Heidi is now getting with her Lil' Bruder.

They still get an hour with me in the mornings before I have to start work. Some OB work, rewarded by whatever they prefer. Heidi's preference is Chuckit which is a great exercise. Bruder seems to like the tug more than the ball. Go figure. 

But, I agree that you'll soon be able to tell when he/she hasn't had enough by their behavior.

Just this morning...Bruder got into something he shouldn't have. I told myself then that I hadn't tired him out enough.


----------

